# June, Pic of the Month



## harrigab

with summer well on it's way, let's see what this months pics are like  same as usual, 2 pics per member. ;D


----------



## aliciavp

I might kick things off with one taken on the first day of Winter (for us Australians anyway). Here is little Lazlo and his deer antler:


----------



## daul77

Tucker is really taking to car rides. He looks so happy and content. It's the little things that keep a dog happy


----------



## Joe c.

Big air bruno


----------



## Joe c.

The calmer side of Bruno!!!


----------



## Coya

Coya's happy that it's finally the time of year to run (more like bounce) through the fields of flowers


----------



## Tetley

Major is absolutely loving the park/forest across the street. Birds, blowing leaves and the odd bunny set him off but it's hilarious to watch him in action.


----------



## Darcy1311

Right then here goes again, I thought this could be entered into the June pic of the month, it's Darcy at her usual acrobatics in mid-turn about to catch the tennis ball, concentration at it's best....


----------



## toadnmeme

Hi there, we are new to the forum and first time vizsla owners. Here are pictures of our boy, Ripley. He's 14 weeks


----------



## Darcy1311

This is my second entry in the June pic of the month, sorry reader but it's the best I can get .........so far.. ;D


----------



## tknafox2

LOVE the ears Darcy!!


----------



## redd

Redd dog manning the boat


----------



## Eddiemoto

Not sure of the rules on this, so I will just throw in some pics.

Removed pic now that I know only two allowed per month.


----------



## Eddiemoto

Dudley loves the kittens we are fostering at the moment.

Removed pic now that I know only two allowed per month.


----------



## Eddiemoto

Although, they don't seem to respect him much.


----------



## Eddiemoto

It doesn't matter if the kittens respect him or not... when he can get some ice cream!


----------



## harrigab

only 2 pics per month Eddiemoto, I'll let you pick which ones you want to keep, as long as they were both taken within this calendar month


----------



## Kevin

Yer twisted me arm doug! 8)

Haven't done P.O.M for a good while!

This ones me fav ATM!


----------



## Eddiemoto

harrigab said:


> only 2 pics per month Eddiemoto, I'll let you pick which ones you want to keep, as long as they were both taken within this calendar month


Knowing is half the battle. Only two pics remain. I don't want to be a cheat... well, in this anyway


----------



## harrigab

no way Ruby was giving Spider the ball....okay *it might have been Spider's* but Rubes found it ha ha!


----------



## samkins

Here is Moose, We took him on his first river trip!! (Colorado) 
After some exploring, he had his first great experience in the water and we officially have a water dog. But after all that playing and romping around he was OUT.


----------



## fullscale

getting the perfect angle to eat her bone


----------



## Melissa_DT

Bentley doing what he loves best - running!


----------



## aliciavp

Not the best picture ever taken... but one that my partner took last night. 

Lazlo in full cuddle mode. My favourite


----------



## KB87

I'm a crazy V mom and had to get pictures done of my boy  Picture 1


----------



## KB87

And 2


----------



## einspänner

Shake it like a polaroid picture. Ehhh, close enough.


----------



## Kafka

Het tongue is too long for the picture


----------



## MsRosie

Roka enjoying the shade.


----------



## trevor1000

Not Comfy


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Comfy


----------



## tatertick

When dad's out of town, momma and I Skype!


----------



## Stigeweard

My 7 week sweetheart, Vi


----------



## daul77

Tucker finally discovering the joys of a comfy dog bed


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Stigeweard said:


> My 7 week sweetheart, Vi


I think that I'm going into cuteness OD!


----------



## trevor1000

I think this post needs a " like _all_ " button!!


----------



## harrigab

on the way back after a rabbit shoot this evening


----------



## redbirddog

Just Bailey and Chloe on another hill hike last night.

They are two happy dogs. Can I come back as a Vizsla?


----------



## jjohnson

Girls best friend!


----------



## CatK

An incredible walk with our nutter and his favourite nutter friend, out in the Peaks.


----------



## redbirddog

A new concept I am working on is "The business hike". Want to talk business? We hike with dogs. Like it a lot.
RBD


----------



## OttosMama

Otto's entries!


----------



## Chaos911

Blaze "Summer Fun!,"


----------



## tknafox2

Couldn't pass this opportunity up... This was the only photo that I could put up this month.
Happy 1 year under your collar...my little red buddy.


----------



## einspänner

This weekend was the anniversary of meeting Scout and taking her home. It's more special than her birthday in a way. I've been comparing old and recent photos thinking about what's changed and what hasn't. I snapped this one last week at the same place she had her first swim. 


Same little puppy having fun and trying so hard to please me as in this photo. (Not an entry, obviously)


Tennis balls sure have gotten smaller!


----------

